# Topics > Word processing, natural language processing > Speech recognition, transcription, dictation, voice-to-text >  Voiceover, synthetic speech, WellSaid Labs Inc., Seattle, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Developer - WellSaid Labs Inc.

wellsaidlabs.com/features/studio

----------


## Airicist

Article "AI2 gives birth to WellSaid, a startup that synthesizes amazingly realistic voices"

by Alan Boyle
March 7, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "WellSaid Labs research takes synthetic speech from seconds-long clips to hours"

by Devin Coldewey
September 22, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Introducing projects

Mar 29, 2020




> NEW STUDIO! Streamline your workflow with Projects, an easier interface for WellSaid creatives. Enjoy the same robust AI, and keep clips organized by script. If you produce several scripts at a time, or if you create dialogue, you won't want to miss this update.
> 
> WellSaid is a modern text-to-speech that produces natural sounding voice over content. Add voice to digital experiences with more control and within budget. Choose from a library of digital voices to create narration with human pitch, emphasis, and intonation.

----------

